# List of plants that will grow well in aquariums and emerged?



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

so is there a list of plants somewhere that will grow well in aquariums and emerged both? like creeping jenny also known as moneywort my local garden center sells them emerged and they have no idea that its also a aquatic plant....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have edited your thread title to something more meaningful and descriptive, as the previous (titled 'hmm') was not particularly so.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*yea*



Darkblade48 said:


> I have edited your thread title to something more meaningful and descriptive, as the previous (titled 'hmm') was not particularly so.


I accidentally hit submit instead of preview >_< thank you bunches


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Most aquatic plants can be grown emersed. You can view a decent list here. Select yes in the "Can be grown emersed:" picklist, then click go.


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

Crypts are some of the best imo for this. Tons of variety and easy to grow submerged or emerged. Most things that grow from a rhizome will work though.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok so I realized I should have been more percific in what I wanted to accomplish here... I want to see if I can find plants locally that are being sold emerged but are aquatic compatible... can be grown emersed that is...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty much everything the big box stores sell can (and has) been grown emersed (the issue is- whether or not it can actually be grown in an aquarium).

The vast majority of aquarium plants can be grown emersed, and do grow this way periodically in the wild due to fluctuating water levels with the seasons.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*ughhhb...!!!*



lauraleellbp said:


> Pretty much everything the big box stores sell can (and has) been grown emersed (the issue is- whether or not it can actually be grown in an aquarium).
> 
> The vast majority of aquarium plants can be grown emersed, and do grow this way periodically in the wild due to fluctuating water levels with the seasons.


Ok so I'm looking to buy plants in garden centers... so I'm looking to see of anyone knows any commonly sold plants that are sold AS emerged plants but they can be grown in a aquarium... I don't have any LFS around me and the nearest pet store is a Petco a hour away and they don't sell any plants besides bamboo anda few long leafed ugly nasty looking joke of a plant... they have more non fish stuff then they do anything else...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Lysimachia (Creeping Jenny) is one I see all the time in garden centers and is a lovely emersed plant.

Bacopa is another once I've come across a few times, I love its pretty little blue flowers when grown emersed.

Ask at the garden center for "bog plants" - that's a good place to start.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Anubias are an awesome plant that can grow below or above water


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

I understand your question now, but honestly, plants ship quite well. Seems like its a greater challenge finding aquatic plants at a terrestrial nursery than finding other hobbyists to buy aquatic plants from.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*i understand*



wheatiesl337 said:


> I understand your question now, but honestly, plants ship quite well. Seems like its a greater challenge finding aquatic plants at a terrestrial nursery than finding other hobbyists to buy aquatic plants from.


I understand that Im always at nursery's looking around though  Im in love with small round leafed plants and grass looking ones. I like java/any kind of moss for the simple fact I can wad it up and throw it in a small tank and it does fine lol I'm wanting some floaters like money wort (creeping jenny) which I found at my local nursey.. I also found honey wort but idk anything about honey wort... I want a flowering plant that will grow up out of the water and drape over the end I think that would be awesome...


----------

